# Venice Turpentine or Durasole?



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

**BUMP** wheres my feet peeps at?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Have used both products.

Not sure either did much on my thin soled horse other than make me feel like I was doing something.


I think of all those things I saw the most change when I used Keratex hoof hardener.

Linky



Warning - Venice turpentine is a real pain to get out of your hair. :shock:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I wouldn't advise either, or Keratex or the likes actually. The horse doesn't need harder soles & frogs, he needs them to *grow thicker*. If the farrier's got a problem with boots, that's her problem. 

The owner doesn't have to take their word for it & cut off their nose, so to speak. Perhaps the farrier's opinion of boots is based on experience from the past. Boots have come a long way in the last 10 years or so and there are many great designs & types which have successfully addressed problems of older styles. Easycare have a wide range of good types, to suit most horses & situations. Another possible alternative tho is Vettec Sole Guard or such like. This will protect & support the horse's feet, which a topical 'hardener' wont. 
Getting the horse shod is not going to give the horse healthier feet, or even protect them without additional padding. Just potentially mask the problem & may allow the horse to exercise on rough ground without feeling the damage.

It depends on factors such as diet, nutrition, management & environment as well as innate hoof strength & good frequent trimming, as to whether a horse is able to develop 'rock crunching' feet. Given these considerations, most pleasure horses will need protection & support for their feet in at least some environments/situations.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

loosie said:


> .
> 
> The owner doesn't have to take their word for it & cut off their nose, so to speak.


Unfortunatly, this is the case. When I mentioned that the arab that I ride at our farm needed some extra protection I suggested boots. I told her that I would pay for them and that it would be like shoes that he could take off. She said that the farrier is extremely against boots and refuses to do their feet if they have been wearing them. I dont know the farriers issues (there are a few) but the dynamic gets worse when you ad in that our farrier is my friends nephew. He is a good farrier but he can be stubborn. 

If it were my horse, he would have been wearing boots. They dont bother me and if he doesnt want to do my horses feet, there are several other competent farriers in my area. The problem arises that they are family. Sorry I didnt volunteer this info...it didnt seem relevant at the time.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I used DUrasole and liked it although it helped not enough for my thin soled mare to go bare ... it does get her thur the tough times when she throws a shoe or whatever


----------

